
Open plan offices are basically terrible in every way - luu
https://tommorris.org/posts/9403
======
michaelmior
What about people who enjoy open plan offices and find them to be more
productive? These people do exist. Sure for some teams open plan offices are a
bad idea. However, this sounds like someone who doesn't enjoy this environment
(perfectly reasonable) coming up with arguments why no one should do it.

------
awinter-py
> Occupants sharing an office and occupants in open-plan offices (>6
> occupants) had significantly more days of sickness absence than occupants in
> cellular offices.

I hate open plan offices more than anything but this isn't a good argument; if
I'm more effective when working remotely, then taking days off is potentially
good. It takes more research to relate this one-liner back to productivity or
creativity (whichever metric you prefer).

Love the link to the sartre deep-dive.

~~~
slededit
I wouldn't equate sick days with "taking days off" in the colloquial sense;
Assuming those sick days are due to legitimate illness. A day spent at home
due to a fever is not equivalent to a vacation day, and I can't imagine anyone
would say its a "good thing".

If it was about vacation days then I think I'd agree with you.

------
mbfg
well, in every way but cost

~~~
slededit
Engineers are so expensive that even minor losses in productivity will vastly
outstrip most other costs. Payroll is almost always the biggest line item on
the P&L yet very few companies measure how their employees spend their time.

